
Noam Chomsky 9 April - gick
https://la-bas.org/la-bas-magazine/entretiens/noam-chomsky-un-moment-critique-de-l-histoire-humaine
======
gick
There was a (somewhat) similar interview of the Pinçon-Charlot recently in la-
bas.org, you have to pay to access it though. I didn't linked it. The ideas
defended by Chomsky here aren't new (to people following his work), but in
these times I think they give quite a remarkable insight on what's happening.

